# Betta not so good it seems!



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

The last few days or about a week or more, my betta is not looking or acting so good. He is laying around a lot, unless he thinks I'm feeding him or actually peck on the tank. He is mostly laying at the bottom. His belly is also quite big looking. I wondered if he is constipated. I treated him for parasites just in case last week when I noticed the belly starting and I cut down his food just in case. I normally don't overfeed but he doesn't take pellets AT ALL, he prefers bloodworms, mosquito larvae, and brine(frozens) but i know that bloodworms especially can be high in fat. So I've really cut back and i'm trying to only give pellets for a few days. I even tried giving him some peas cause I read that would help. But he spit out the chunk right after trying it a few times. 

Anyone know what could be the problem here? He's swimming fine also. He is in R.O. water, 5 gal tank w/ filter. His paramters are all good everything 0 levels, temp around 80. Didn't know if that was too high. But the belly is the biggest concern, it never seemed to be anything in the tank, it seems more like an internal prob of some sort, blockage, infection something? He's normally extremely active and now nothing. 

Any clues I'd appreciate!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Mine is doing something like that too, but he's a brand new betta so I figured it was his personality. My best guess after looking at the disease site was swim bladder disease, where it said to stop feeding for three days.
This is the site that I got:
http://www.klsnet.com/files/fishchart.htm
Hope it helps.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah I am thinking mine is the same thing, but I've done the no feeding thing for over 3 days now. I offered him 2 pellets but he won't eat them. He can get up and swim but usually just lays on the bottom and pretty much now he's going over to his side. He looks horrible. His belly is really swollen still even after not feeding him. I don't know what to do anymore. I feel like I'm being cruel by leaving him like this, but I don't wanna do the deed either. I just don't know after this long if he can get any better. I didn't think it has been so long but my fiance said its bordering on 2 weeks that he's been like this. I'm just heartbroken cause he looks so pitiful.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Ok update on Betta: He is doing worse I think, although don't know how much worse, worse can get. He barely moves now at all. Only a few times a day do I see him swim up to the top, then he drops right back down, and he's basically laying on bottom, basically on his side. His head at times floats up while the rest of him is splattered out on the rocks. He looks horrible. I have treated him for parasites, bacterial infections, gave him frozen peas, everything I've read to do in the last couple of weeks. I don't know if he will get better at this rate. He's not eating at all and personally I don't know if he should due to his big belly. Just wondering how long I should allow him to remain in this state?? And what to do from here? I feel sick inside when I look at him, its horrible and heart breaking. Thanks for any advice. He's my little buddy and I really hate to see him in this shape.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In RO water, you say?
Just pure RO water with no electrolytes replaced?
He might just be swollen up from that. It's probably an infection, though, maybe a fungal one like Ichthyophonus. 
You could try a bit of Epsom salts for everything but the fungus; constipation, too pure water, and swimbladder infections all respond well to Epsom. If it's internal fungus you have a real problem.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Should I put him in tap water w/ chem remover instead? He's always been in RO and always been ok. The belly thing just started a few weeks ago. He look a bit fat, but now EWW its bad! And the scale coloring on his belly is whitish looking. His color is really faded now everywhere pretty much. He just lays on the bottom w/ his held tilted up a bit like a snake when hungry. He does come to the top once in a while, but otherwise, nothing! Its horrible. I will try the epsom and see how he responds. What if it is internal what does that mean?


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

It's been my experience that salt will only make him feel worse. 

I have had a betta with the same disease as you describe. Whether I fed him a lot or fasted him, he looked exactly the same, and only got worse. I think it's internal parasites, but no meds worked for him. I tried everything except food with medicine in it--but every thing you can put in water, I tried. He eventually died when his abdomen became so swollen, the skin tore and then he died within twelve hours from the skin infection. 

I really wish I knew how to treat this and the cause because it appears to be not uncommon among bettas.

Sorry, for you and your betta.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I've always added a tiny bit of aquarium salt to his tank w/ every change. Its never seemed to effect him in bad way. 

But I agree I really wish I know what happened or what caused this. Its like he went from perfect to fat and bloated and sick. I didn't change anything w/ his diet. The thing I feared most was that somehow I passed a horrible bacterial infection that my discus had a few weeks ago over into this tank. Although I am usually extremely careful about that stuff, I guess its a possibility. It at least sits on me better than having no idea at all where this came from. His belly looks terrible, and he's still laying on the bottom besides the few times he swims up for air. Otherwise...nothing. I feel so bad for him. He's always had such a great lil personality and to see him like this is pitiful. I really hope he gets better although i'm starting to worry he won't. Sorry you had to go through this also, its really crummy


----------



## LuvMyBetta (Dec 21, 2005)

How's your Betta doing? I just joined the forum today, but it sounds like he(?) has symptoms of Dropsy. Are his scales raised at all? If not, it sounds like he could be headed that way. You can try giving him a soak in a salt bath, but with Epsom salt as aquarium salt will stress him if he's already bloated. The epsom can help to draw out excess fluid and is a natural laxative as well. But make sure the bath is a short 10 minute or so soak and watch him for signs of stress. I hope that he is doing better.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

No his scales aren't raised at all. I've been watching for that. I did the epsom salt soak for about 5 minutes cause I wasn't sure and didn't want to do it too long. He is still pretty bad off. I moved him from his 5 gallon into a 1 gallon bowl for now, so it would be easier to get up top for air. He is still laying around with his head in the air but his body on the bottom. He only moves when he goes up to surface. He won't eat and its been 5 days if not more since he's really eaten. Plus don't if he even should. I drop one pellet in just to see and he could careless. I'm too afraid to do any bloodworms or foods like that due to his belly. I just don't know how long to allow this to go on, or if I am being cruel. I'm at a loss here and its a horrible situation to be in for him and me having to watch. Thanks for the concern I really appreciate it!


----------

